# GentooPub Milano

## codadilupo

Hola, gentaglia, ancora a milano nonostante il caldo africano ?

Venite a rinfrescarvi con uno zombie al GentooPub!

Luogo: Movida (Staz.ne Garibaldi / C.so Como)

Ore 18.00/18.30

Dataa scelta:

 - giovedi' 27 Luglio

 - venerdi' 28 Luglio

P.S.: votate, e quotate  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Evviva GentooPub is back. Per me ogni Everyday is a GentooPub Day!

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  - giovedi' 27 Luglio
> 
>  - venerdi' 28 Luglio
> 
> 

 

Bella domanda.... mi sa che voto tra qualche giorno!

----------

## akiross

Io or ora non dovrei avere problemi... ho votato indifferente.

----------

## doom.it

Weilà.... ma cos'è gentoo?

Beh comunque potrei anche esserci, per la gioia di chiunque leggesse questo forum anche un 

paio di anni fa  :Razz: 

salute

DooM

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

fermi!!

io ci sono! solo lunedi prossimo pero'  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Beh comunque potrei anche esserci, per la gioia di chiunque leggesse questo forum anche un 
> 
> paio di anni fa 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

...chi si rivede...  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

preferisco il venerdì, almeno esco dall'ufficio e mi alcolizzo ^^

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dai potremmo fare giovedì Riunione Gechi e Venerdì Gentoo Pub  :Very Happy:  Miticoooo

----------

## federico

Ma io il primo agosto parto per waken non so se ce la posso fare a essere marcio fin da prima...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma io il primo agosto parto per waken non so se ce la posso fare a essere marcio fin da prima...

 

marcio è, chi il marcio fa

la marcitudine è come una scatola di cioccolatini, non sai mai quando ti ricapita

roma non è marcita in un giorno

i marci tardivi non pigliano sbronze

i marci precoci si'

quando il gioco si fa marcio i marci cominciano a... marciare   :Very Happy: 

Ti ho convinto, a suon di saggezza popolare  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fede NON PUOI PACCARE! I fratelli sideralis ci devono essere!

----------

## codadilupo

Sembra che si stia andando sul venerdi'.

Per curiosità, chi ha votato giovedi' ? Chi ha votato venerdi' ? Chi ha votato indifferente ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io indifferente, ma visto che giovedì c'è la RIUNIONE DEI GECHI, approvo in pieno venerdì!

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io indifferente, ma visto che giovedì c'è la RIUNIONE DEI GECHI, approvo in pieno venerdì!

 

Allarme!!! Giovedì 27 non ce la faccio di sicuro... non possiamo fare un altro giorno?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## otaku

io ho votato venerdì, ma all'ocorrenza mi organizzo anche per domani  :Smile: 

 basta saperlo per tempo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

è il 28 non domani!

----------

## otaku

ops  :Razz: 

Io sono gia marcio ancor prima del tempo heheh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

ragazzi io avrei una proposta..

al posto di andare al Movida, non esiste un Pub con musica tipo soft lì intorno?

Se sì e riusciamo ad andarci vengo con tutta la famiglia... altrimenti mi riesce un po' difficile purtroppo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

/me che vuole venire

Dai, cerchiamo un posto simile e contate 2 persone e mezzo in più..   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Per il 28 io dovrei proprio esserci, ovviamente insieme a Vale (giù le mani dead   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Se optate per il 27 io devo rimbalzare qualsiasi cosa: sia il gpub che, nel caso, l'eventuale riunione.

Mi spiase

A prop. qualcuno viene al "Linux on the Beach"????

Io, Vale ed ElDios ci siamo  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Scusate se avete finito di fare i fighi e sfoggiare le vostre tipelle, a questo punto potreste anche portare le amiche delle tipelle per il buon vecchio fede e il buon vecchio deadhead... (e riquito!)

----------

## bandreabis

Beh purtroppo io non posso sfoggiare la mia ragazza, ma vengo volentieri al mitico GentooPub.

Sempre al Movida?  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@lele

che ne conosca io il movida è il più tranquillo e spazioso, gli altri son dei veri buchi 

#bandreabis

salvo stravolgimenti dell'ultimo periodo credo di sì

----------

## federico

Ho scoperto che venerdi non posso esserci, ho la notte in ambulanza... uffi !

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho scoperto che venerdi non posso esserci, ho la notte in ambulanza... uffi !

 

Il solito paccaro...   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

allora, pare che si vada a venerdi'

presenti:

andrex

.:deadhead:.

randomaze

akiross

otaku

codadilupo

mouser + Valentina

bandreabis

ElDios + famiglia (se troviamo un posto alternativo al movida)

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Jul 25, 2006 5:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thewally

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> allora, pare che si vada a venerdi'
> 
> presenti:

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> thewally

 

No no... Coda, sarebbe fantastico...ma, purtroppo ho una giustificazione più che buona per non venire (per la quale rischio anche di non poter venire alla riunione): il compleanno di mio "suocero"   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *thewally wrote:*   

> No no... Coda, sarebbe fantastico...ma, purtroppo ho una giustificazione più che buona per non venire (per la quale rischio anche di non poter venire alla riunione): il compleanno di mio "suocero"               

 

opps!

Avevo capito che non potevi giovedi', non venerdi'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Di posti alternativi al movida se ne sono trovati??? ho fatto una ricerchina nella zona, ma pare che il Movida sia il più tranquillo........

Se qualcuno conosce altri posti, magari....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Riuppo la cosa per invitarvi stasera se non siete impegnati. Sai che per giunta c'è un bel venticello che lascia presagire le meglio cose  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Purtroppo arrivo solo ora a casa, un impegno più lungo del previsto.

Inutile scrivere ora, ma non ci sarò. L'unico cell che ho è quello di federico, ma stasera manca pure lui a quanto ho capito.

Mi spiace, ci tenevo a rivedervi, e a sorseggiare un bello Zombie.

Buona serata, io sono lì con la mente... senza gentoo e senza GentooPub... che schifo.  :Mad: 

Ciao a tutti.

Andrea

----------

## federico

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Buona serata, io sono lì con la mente... senza gentoo e senza GentooPub... che schifo.  

 

Il solito paccaro :p

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Buona serata, io sono lì con la mente... senza gentoo e senza GentooPub... che schifo.   
> 
> Il solito paccaro :p

 

"Il solito paccaro" è la tua firma vero?   :Laughing: 

----------

## unz

mai fidarsi dei siderali! già il nome fa capire che con la testa non ci stanno ...

 ... se organizzate le cose fatte bene, una volta vengo su col trenOK ...

----------

